
Google Site Search Refugee? - ndusan-hn
https://www.cludo.com/gssalternative/
======
ndusan-hn
Google Site Search has been discontinued, and existing customers have been
converted to Google’s Custom Search solution, a rigid ad-supported product
that offers far less than GSS.

